# Drying goats after washing



## HoosierShadow

My kids have boer & percentages that they show in 4-H during the summer. Usually we just wash them at home, and towel dry them. 
But they are showing more goats this year, and I am thinking we may wash some here, and some at the show on the days they want to take everyone.

Usually we tie them to the fence in the sun afterwards so the sun warms them and helps dry them quickly.

I don't have the $$ for an expensive hair dryer like I see the bigger breeders use at the shows. I 
Any alternatives on getting the goats dry so they look good, but also to help keep them clean? 
I'm thinking they can wash their does here, and market wethers at the shows.

Just something that's been on the back of my mind, and more so especially since they talk about wanting to go to the state fair this summer. I believe we'd have to be there a couple of days.


----------



## GTAllen

I found an older dryer on cl. It has two heat settings and works great to blow them out. I would look on the used market cl, fb, ebay etc... I got mine for $50 for a $350 blower! They wanted $150 for it but I had bought some other stuff from them and offered $50 and they took it. 

I offer low on used items and see if they will take it or have a counter offer. If they don't take it, ask what they would take. If they say something close to what I think I want to pay I will offer closer to their number. If we are too far apart I say I will have to think on it.

I have seen a lot of show animal stuff for sale on cl. Also check some fb sites. Post wanted adds.

Sheep, goat, and cattle people who show should all be good sources for high end used items for the next month or two.

Good luck 

GT


----------



## nancy d

We dont have one either. If you know someone at show you can always ask.


----------



## Stacykins

Do you think sheep tights would work for keeping a goat clean? The legs are still exposed, but most of the goat would be covered.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

A friend of mine bought a blower that is smaller (actually labeled for dogs) and uses it on her dairy goats. I would check around and see if you can find one. They are very useful - we use ours at shows even to just blow any dirt, etc., out without washing.


----------



## Dani-1995

Stacykins said:


> Do you think sheep tights would work for keeping a goat clean? The legs are still exposed, but most of the goat would be covered.


I don't like these for wethers. I prefer blankets that hang off... these make the hair look weird and I was told they made them handle funny... forgot why but that's what I was told.


----------



## Dani-1995

Sullivan's sells refurbished blowers. I'd also check craigslist... with you being in horse country you might have a good shot at finding a used one. We were given a broken one for farm sitting and fixed it for 10 bucks. You may also try a wanted add.


----------



## farmgirl631

I am looking for 1 also but I don't want to spend the money and I can't find any used ones! Any alternatives?


----------



## Dani-1995

I used a shop vac attachment that was supposed to be a leaf blower before I got mine... when it comes off it blows instead of sucking like it normally would. It took a little while to get done but it worked good enough.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well with the kids sick goats - having to buy meds, I just don't have the extra $$ for this  But...I do have a shop vac, haha... 
The kids may just end up towel drying them and spraying on show sheen like they did last year.


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> Well with the kids sick goats - having to buy meds, I just don't have the extra $$ for this  But...I do have a shop vac, haha...
> The kids may just end up towel drying them and spraying on show sheen like they did last year.


Does your shop vac have the removable attachment on top? Its supposed to have a hose or pipe that can connect ti it for a leaf blower but I left it off so it would blow harder.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> Does your shop vac have the removable attachment on top? Its supposed to have a hose or pipe that can connect ti it for a leaf blower but I left it off so it would blow harder.


LOL We actually did do this the other day. Washed the girls, and dried them. It's not 'great' but works okay. I think it'll work better on the yearlings after they've been clipped  better than nothing, that's for sure!


----------



## goatgirl132

My uncle broke a hot tub and made me one from the motor thingy. He made me attachments and the dryer even has compartments for my attachments!!! Its not great it dosent blow hard but it works and it was free lol


----------



## Dani-1995

Oh yeah its not great but it sure speeds up drying and helps when one person uses a towel and the other dries.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Do you have a regular blow dryer that use you to blow dry your hair (if you blow dry)? Thats all I ever use, just a cheap $20 blow dryer from kmart or walmart. Works great. As for keeping the goats clean, just make sure their pen is clean.


----------



## farmgirl631

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Do you have a regular blow dryer that use you to blow dry your hair (if you blow dry)? Thats all I ever use, just a cheap $20 blow dryer from kmart or walmart. Works great. As for keeping the goats clean, just make sure their pen is clean.


That is what I think I am going to do is get a cheap blow dryer! They won't take much to blow dry since they have very little hair haha!


----------



## Dani-1995

My worry with a human hair dryer is that they don't blow hard enough and they get really hot really fast- I'd worry that the extended use would overheat it since they aren't made for it. It could work just fine but I'd be weary


----------



## goatgirl132

A blow dryer ould work for wethers but im not thinking so for breed (boer)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Well, I'm not saying blow dry them sopping wet, lol 

I wash, rinse, then towel them off, THEN blow dry. I blow dry full coated, unshaved shaggy beasts all the time! My dryer has 3 settings: low, med, high- both for the heat and how fast it goes- plus a cool down switch.
Never had a problem with it getting to hot since it is adjustable, blows quite well, and I have had it for about 5 years, it's still going. Infact I just used it today to blow dry a buck I sold today.


----------



## Dani-1995

Maybe it would but I dont think it would last more a couple of dryings. Those big wethers have a ton of surface area plus the legs need to be dried. So I'm not too sure how that would go... maybe fine. I've never tried it but still.. I've over heated a few hair dryers fixing people hair back to back. I think a small dryer for dogs would be better choice and wouldn't cost much more than a decent hair dryer


----------



## farmgirl631

Thanks for suggesting that, I have been thinking about ways I could wash them before my shows and not worry about them taking forever to dry! How long does it take you to dry them?


----------



## Dani-1995

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Well, I'm not saying blow dry them sopping wet, lol
> 
> I wash, rinse, then towel them off, THEN blow dry. I blow dry full coated, unshaved shaggy beasts all the time! My dryer has 3 settings: low, med, high- both for the heat and how fast it goes- plus a cool down switch.
> Never had a problem with it getting to hot since it is adjustable, blows quite well, and I have had it for about 5 years, it's still going. Infact I just used it today to blow dry a buck I sold today.


I must have trash hair dryers lol! That's good to know that they work for you though. I'd still worry about using just a regular cheap hair dryer on big, thick haired goats.


----------



## farmgirl631

If you are blow drying whethers it won't take long anyways since they have little hair!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

farmgirl631 said:


> Thanks for suggesting that, I have been thinking about ways I could wash them before my shows and not worry about them taking forever to dry! How long does it take you to dry them?


Takes me about 30 minutes if I towel them down really good and they are unshaved and how wooly. The key is to move the dryer back and forth quickly, about 8 inches from the body +/- and scruff the hair back and forth a lot wihile blow drying.

waaaay less time if they are show clipped


----------



## goatgirl132

farmgirl631 said:


> If you are blow drying whethers it won't take long anyways since they have little hair!


Thats what i was saying


----------



## GTAllen

Money well spent is purchasing a proper blower for livestock. They blow the water off rapidly. You can use heat settings if you need to. You can do numerous animals without problems. I like my blower to have a plug in on it so I can have my clippers plugged in so I can trim if I missed places.

Dani, you won't be showing wethers for much longer so it is best to have the right tools in your show box. A blower new is less than a wether and last much longer


----------



## HoosierShadow

A blower and a good goat stand will be my next big purchases, but won't be probably until next spring. I have so much to do, and just not enough $$ to do everything. I've been holding off on sending my camera in to have it fixed...dreading the repair bill  Waiting on some payments to come in to hopefully cover that.

I did find this one on amazon in case anyone wanted to give an opinion, especially for someone that might be looking for one. It's for dogs.
http://www.amazon.com/B-Air-Dryers-...qid=1370234593&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+hair+dryer

For now, we'll towel dry - we can blow dry the does with the shop vac after we towel dry them lol We'll get by


----------



## Dani-1995

GTAllen said:


> Money well spent is purchasing a proper blower for livestock. They blow the water off rapidly. You can use heat settings if you need to. You can do numerous animals without problems. I like my blower to have a plug in on it so I can have my clippers plugged in so I can trim if I missed places.
> 
> Dani, you won't be showing wethers for much longer so it is best to have the right tools in your show box. A blower new is less than a wether and last much longer


That's right! I'll be breeding for show does and purchasing some does/doe kids here pretty soon. I'm actually getting a job soon in order to have money for them and to travel lol.

I think its less stressful in the long run to have the right equipment. I know it helps.me at shows knowing that if one of of.my goats gets dirty I can easily wash and dry him in a matter of maybe 20 minutes start to finish.

I guess it really is about your goals with your Goats. I also have a sister and brother showing (16 and 6) so its worth it to us to have things that will last a while.


----------



## goatgirl132

I have my little hot tub motor like I said earlier. 
I know its good to have the right equipment. Once I get out of ffa I will probrubly get one. 
Right now my ag teacher brings them to the shows. But I still yse my own. 
And at my breeder shows because im so young (wellvnot that young im 16) they let me use their equipment. 
Like I forgot my la 200 and someone let me use theirs and someone let me use a brush I cant think of what its called. Someone offered me their stand and blower since I was sitting on the ground with and ancy goat blowing her off (lol). I know I wont have those offerings once im older. But once im older ill have a tad bit more money saved up. 
Im already paying fully for my wethers and breeders. And im currently looking for wetyers and does. But my little motor is better than a towel. And if my nefiew currently about to be 3 shows goats and my luttle motor is still working it will move down to him.
And this rant was going somewhere but I forgot so ill just stop it here.


----------



## farmgirl631

I am waiting to save my money since I will need it because I will be showing beef soon!


----------



## hscottom87

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...peed-Pet-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/43052.uts

What do you guys think of this one if I bought the 4hp one? I compared the specifications to the circutteer livestock blower & didnt find much difference there. Feedback please.


----------



## GTAllen

hscottom87 said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...peed-Pet-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/43052.uts
> 
> What do you guys think of this one if I bought the 4hp one? I compared the specifications to the circutteer livestock blower & didnt find much difference there. Feedback please.


You are only a few dollars away from a livestock blower with heating elements.


----------



## goatgirl132

GTAllen said:


> You are only a few dollars away from a livestock blower with heating elements.


More like doubble that. 
And not everywhere needs a heating element. Like im in south texas. 
If you dont need a heating element that blower will work


----------



## hscottom87

Where can I find a livestock blower that cheap gtallen?


----------



## GTAllen

goatgirl132 said:


> More like doubble that.
> And not everywhere needs a heating element. Like im in south texas.
> If you dont need a heating element that blower will work


If you plan to limit yourself to only washing goats in south texas when it is warm, then you most likely don't need a blower with a heater. The 99% rest of the USA does need a heating element because the vast majority of shows are in the cooler part of the year and not in south texas.


----------



## hscottom87

"You are only a few dollars away from a livestock blower with heating elements"



Where can I find what your referring to?


----------



## goatgirl132

hscottom87 said:


> Where can I find a livestock blower that cheap gtallen?


Thats what im wondering most with heating elements iv found atc $300+ (new) and I dont want used equipments


----------



## Dani-1995

hscottom87 said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Grooming-Equipment/Dryers/Metro-Air-Force-Commander-2-Speed-Pet-Dryers/pc/190/c/191/sc/263/43052.uts
> 
> What do you guys think of this one if I bought the 4hp one? I compared the specifications to the circutteer livestock blower & didnt find much difference there. Feedback please.


I think this would work well for a small scale farm. If you are planning to do alot of Goats and especially at shows, I would keep looking. I was considering it before a friend gave me one that needed some tlc in exchange for some farm sitting. Its not a pretty dryer at all but it works really well... mine had a switch that needed replaced and rewired... luckily my dad is electrician and it only cost a few dollars to fix.

The used ones from Sullivan's are great too. They replace all the parts so I see no reason not to buy from them. If you have an electrician you may even be ok buying an individual. The most common problems with blowers are the air filter is clogged or the switch broke/switch wiring got wet. Honestly, I'd much rather have used and refurbished stuff than something not made for the job. I still have a hard time seeing how you can dry a goat completely with a human hair dryer.... I can't imagine it.


----------



## hscottom87

Do you know the price range for the refurbished ones from Sullivans? 

I sure wish money grew on trees!


----------



## Dani-1995

I don't, but I'm sure you can call and ask. 

If I could have one wish it would be for money trees lol


----------



## hscottom87

Thanks for your help


----------



## goatgirl132

We have not had a good time with refurbished stuff. 
Everyone else lives by it and here I am straying away from it


----------



## Dani-1995

goatgirl132 said:


> We have not had a good time with refurbished stuff.
> Everyone else lives by it and here I am straying away from it


That's understandable... I won't buy used stuff sometimes but with new dryers being so expensive sometimes you have to bite the bullet and buy a used one.


----------



## Dani-1995

hscottom87 said:


> Thanks for your help


Your welcome! I'm glad I can help!


----------



## Amandaluvsgoats

Anyone know any good websites??? I need to learn about goats??

Specifically pygmy goats


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

It would be best to start your own thread. Here is a link to the National Pygmy Goat Association website:

http://www.npga-pygmy.com


----------



## Amandaluvsgoats

Thanks


----------

